

Former Reddit co-owner arrested for excessive JSTOR downloads  - hajrice
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/reddit-founder-arrested-for-excessive-jstor-downloads.ars

======
cleverjake
This is from 4 months ago, and therefore isn't really news.

------
hendrix
Old, but it got me to think - wtf did he try to do something like this at MIT
of all places? I doubt BU or xyz state U has nearly as much security...

~~~
noblethrasher
Jstor detected the suspicious activity on their end:
[http://about.jstor.org/news-events/news/jstor-statement-
misu...](http://about.jstor.org/news-events/news/jstor-statement-misuse-
incident-and-criminal-case)

